# Heizung Pelletkessel



## jasko (21 Juli 2018)

[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Hallo[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Gleich mal vorab abnahme ist geregelt und sonstige Behördliche  einschränkungen nicht relevant.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]ich würde gerne mein Heizung(Pelletkessel) auf einer S7 314 Regeln.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Schnekenantrieb, Abgasventilator(läuft konstant und Permanent), Heizpatrone, PT 1000 Abgasstem., P100 Wassertemp.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]PT100 Aussentemp.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]START[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Heizung wird eingeschaltet (ventilator ein,heizpatrone ein, schnekenantrieb dazu dosieren)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Wenn nach ca.5 min kein Feuer (überwacht über PT 100 Wassertemp.) -->Störung und alles aus![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Wenn aber das Feuer brennt gewisse Zeit(?) zu stabilisieren und dann weiter zu Schritt 2 Modulieren[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]MODULIREN[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Aussentempberücksichtigt(PT100) wenn keine Anforderung von Boiler (PT100) auf 70*Cregeln,bein Anforderung von Boiler auf 80*C bis Anforderung weg geht.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Dauerbetrieb.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Alle 20 min Reinigugszykl.  wo für einige Zeit(?) kein Pellet gefördert wird![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Bei Abschaltung egal in welchen Schritt Schritt Abschaltung[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]ABSCHALTUNG[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Kein Pellet mehr fördern und bei erreichen eine gewissen Abgasstemp und Vorlauftemp, Ventilator abschalten bzw. min gewisse Zeit noch zum reinigen laufen lassen.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Das ganze ist noch mit Sicherheits Termostat Hauptstromseitig abgesichert.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Pelletkessel Abläufen der mich hier unterstützen kann, bzw. auch in der Programmierung (CFC,SCL)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]ein Unkostenbeitrag ist selbstverständlich [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Danke Grüße [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## GLT (21 Juli 2018)

jasko schrieb:


> [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]...[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]sonstige Behördliche  einschränkungen nicht relevant[/FONT][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]


Abgas, Feinstaub,... - alles nicht relevant? Wo wär das?



jasko schrieb:


> [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]PT 1000 Abgasstem., P100 Wassertemp.[/FONT][/FONT], [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]PT100 Aussentemp.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


Persönlich würd ich nur PT1000 nehmen - da sind Leitungsstrecken fast irrelevant.
[FONT=.SF UI Display]
[/FONT]


jasko schrieb:


> [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Wenn nach ca.5 min kein Feuer (überwacht über PT 100 Wassertemp.) -->Störung und alles aus![/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


Wäre die Abgastemperatur zur Dedektion nicht vorteilhafter?
[FONT=.SF UI Display]
[/FONT]


jasko schrieb:


> [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Aussentempberücksichtigt(PT100)  wenn keine Anforderung von Boiler (PT100) auf 70*Cregeln,bein  Anforderung von Boiler auf 80*C bis Anforderung weg geht.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


Was hat AT mit Boiler zu tun?
Warum willst Du den Boiler auf 80°C hochjagen?
Sollte dein Boiler nicht evtl. ein Puffer sein? Oder gibt es keinen?
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]
[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]


jasko schrieb:


> [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay]Alle 20 min Reinigugszykl.  wo für einige Zeit(?) kein Pellet gefördert wird![/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


Welcher Reinigungszyklus soll das werden alle 20min?
Ist das der Brennraumbeschaffenheit geschuldet? AGT braucht das nicht u. jene mit Sturzbrand auch nicht.

Bei Biomasseverfeuerung würd ich mir Modulation verkneifen - geht zwar, bringt aber meist Probleme mit sich.
Die Energie beim Abbrand muss auch irgendwohin - Puffer wäre für mich Pflicht.

Abgasregelung (Lambdasonde) fehlt mir in deinem Pamphlet - deshalb auch nochmal meine 1.Frage ganz oben.

Was ist mit RL-Anhebung?

Ohne mosern zu wollen - aber wer sich an eine Kesselsteuerung wagt, sollte schon wissen, was er tut.

[FONT=.SF UI Display]
[/FONT][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## shrimps (21 Juli 2018)

Hi
ich "übersteuere" mit meiner SPS meinen Pelletofen.
Läuft seit 3 Jahren stabil.
Aber ich überlasse die reine Brennersteuerung dem Lieferantenmodul.
Gerne Details via PN
Hier möchte ich sofort die Verbrennungserkennung anmeckern:
Wasser oder AGT sind viel zu träge !
Die Teile habe alle einen Flammensensor !
Ich hatte Mal einen teilweisen Rückbrand, seit dem habe ich weitere Sensoren verbaut.

Viel Spaß
Shrimps

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (21 Juli 2018)

shrimps schrieb:


> Die Teile habe alle einen Flammensensor !


Nein, haben sie eben nicht.

Überwiegend wird das über AGT u. Lambdamessung gemacht.


----------



## shrimps (21 Juli 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> Nein, haben sie eben nicht.
> 
> Überwiegend wird das über AGT u. Lambdamessung gemacht.


Hmm,
kannst du das belegen ?
M.E. ist die AGT-Messung vorwiegend bei HV vorhanden.
Es gibt sehr viele Pelletbrenner ohne Lambda !
Aber auch ich kann keine Herstellerstatistiken vorweisen.


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (22 Juli 2018)

Du behauptest ohne Beleg, dass ALLE hätten - forderst aber den Beleg für anderslautende Aussagen? 

Da ich jetzt keine Lust habe, sämtlich Datenblätter zusammenzustellen um eine Marktübersicht zu generieren (wofür auch), bediene ich mich vorhandenem Material (was natürlich auch keine 100%ige Marktübersicht in voller Aktualität darstellen kann).

Link 1 
Link 2 
Link 3 

In den Übersichten fehtl z.B. auch mein Kessel, der ebenfalls keine Photozelle hat.

Während bei Gasbrennern das Ding absolut sicherheitsrelevant ist (u. in etwas geringerem Maße auch bei Ölbrennern), sind Pellets im Grunde ziemlich unkritisch - was soll da groß passieren, außer das die Zellradschleuse blockiert u. auf Störung geht?


----------



## jasko (22 Juli 2018)

@GLT

1)Ja alles nicht relevant (Osteuropa)

2)Die Heizung läuft jetzt über eine Patine ist mit aber zu wenig flexibel!(Da sind schon P100 und P1000 verbaut)

3)Vermutlich hast du Recht, deshalb bin ich ja auch hier

4) Das mit dem Boiler war nur so eine Idee, was da wirklich effizienter ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Es gibt kein Puffer!

5)Ich habe bemerkt das der Kessel jetzt alle 20 min pause macht und Reinigung steht am Display, da läuft nur der Ventilator!

Lambdasonde nicht vorhanden, 

RL Ahnhebung vorhanden!

Grüße


----------



## GLT (22 Juli 2018)

jasko schrieb:


> alles nicht relevant (Osteuropa)


Dann wäre das ja geklärt u. gewisse Einrichtungen eh nicht vorhanden.
Trotzdem würde ich mir dahingehend ein wenig Gedanken machen, da eine effektivere Brennstoffnutzung auch Brennstoff spart.



jasko schrieb:


> Das mit dem Boiler war nur so eine Idee, was da wirklich effizienter ist kann ich nicht sagen.


Boiler dient der Trinkwarmwasservorhaltung - derart hohe Temperaturen dort zu fahren hat mit Effizienz nichts zu tun.

Aber man handelt sich schnell mal Probleme ein

Verbrühungsgefahr durch zu heisses Wasser
je nach Wasserhärte Verkalkung des TWW-Systems
je nach eingesetzten Materialien Zerstörung des TWW-Rohrsystems

Höhere Temperaturen bedingen auch höhere Verluste - mit 60°C +-Hysterese ist auch Trinkwasserhygiene gedient (immerhin ist das ein Lebensmittel )



jasko schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Puffer!


Man kann Pelleter zwar modulierend betreiben, man tut sich aber letztendlich keinen Gefallen



höherer Verschleiß durch stärkere Taktung
Gefahr von Ablagerungsbildung im Abgassystem - gerade, wenn die Pelletsqualität mal weniger gut ist
höherer Brennstoffverbrauch (Spül-/Zündverluste)
Diskrepanz zwischen Kesselleistung u. TWW-Erzeugung ausserhalb der Heizperiode

Ich würd mir, wenn Du dir schon die Mühe machst, eine eigene Steuerung/Regelung zu implementieren, die Nachrüstung eines Puffers überlegen.



jasko schrieb:


> RL Ahnhebung vorhanden!


Eine el. ansteuerbare oder eine mech. Festwertregelung? Was ist da bislang eingestellt?



jasko schrieb:


> ...das der Kessel jetzt alle 20 min pause macht und Reinigung steht am Display, da läuft nur der Ventilator!


Ein Pelletskessel der alle 20min taktet? D.h. da ist Brenner aus u. keine Flamme mehr? Anschliessend geht er in die Zündphase u. wieder in Betrieb?

Da Du zum Kessel selbst ja noch nichts techn. verwertbares beigebracht hast, vermute ich jetzt eher, dass der Kessel nur seine Wärme nicht loswird.
Vlt. ist der Displaytext nur irreführend - in der Ausbrandphase zeigt da jeder Hersteller was anderes an - das Verhalten würde darauf hindeuten.

Vlt. wäre dein Wunsch nach eigener Steuerung gar nicht relevant geworden, wenn das System stimmig errichtet worden wäre, d.h. passenden Puffer implementiert, HK von Puffer abgehend versorgt; genauso die Anbindung des Boilers vom Puffer aus.
Selbstredend, dass die Parametrierung der Wärmeanforderung Boiler/Heizkreis(e)->Puffer->Kessel  passend vorgenommen sein müssen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juli 2018)

Gerade bei einem Paletkessel macht ein Pufferspeicher extrem Sinn.
Modulierung / Taktung funktioniert, aber ist wirklich nur in einem sehr engen Bereich sinnvoll.
Ausserhalb des Bereichs wird es sehr schnell unwirtschaftlich.
Je länger der Kessel in einem vernünftigen Bereich laufen kann, umso besser.


----------



## jasko (22 Juli 2018)

Erstmal Vielen Danke für die Ausführliche Erklärungen.

RL-Anhebung Mech. Auf 55°C, 35 KW Pelletkessel (Marke :Thermoflux) , 300l Warmwasser, Bodenheizung + Heizkörper.
Kessel Display:
http://www.shop.thermoflux.ba/index.php/proizvodi/product/131-display-mn-lcd
Leiterplatine:
http://www.shop.thermoflux.ba/index...regulacija-micronova-bez-displeja-i-osjetnika
Abgastemp:
http://www.shop.thermoflux.ba/index.php/proizvodi/product/141-osjetnik-temp-dima-micronova

Um was geht es mir bei diesem Projekt:
Das Haus ist nicht bewohnt und wird in der Regel zu Weihnachten, Semesterferien und Sommerferien genutzt.
Die Heizung ist unflexibel (keine Netzwerkmöglichkeit). Das mit dem Puffer ist sicher Ökonomischer aber ich möchte nicht Investieren und dazu ist das Haus ja kaum bewohnt.
Eine CPU 314 besitze ich schon und diese würde ich Netzwerktechnisch betreiben sprich: von der Ferne betreiben bzw., kontrollieren (bei Störung habe ich jemanden Vorort)
Wenn ich diese noch Effizienter machen kann (durch die optimierte Steuerung) dann ist es ein Guter Nebeneffekt wenn nicht dann ist es auch ok.

Genaues Abbrennprogramm habe ich noch nicht aufnehmen können denn es gibt mehrere Stufen, am besten wäre es wenn ich irgendwie an das Programm (auf der Platine) kommen könnte.
Wo anders habe ich gelesen das manche den Hexcod abgezogen haben und jetzt nicht damit anfangen können.
Ich weiß aber auch das diese Platine bei einigen Pelletkesselherstellert verwendet wird und auf allen das gleiche Programm (durch tauschen in verschiedenen Pelletkesseln) ist.



Vielen Dank Grüße


----------



## GLT (22 Juli 2018)

35kW und der befeuert einen 300l Warmwasserboiler - da wundert mich komplett gar nichts mehr.
Selbst bei kleinstmöglicher Modulation ca. 30% sind das noch gut 10kW.

Eine derartige Fehlkonstellation kann man mit keiner Regelung/Steuerung auch nur annäherend "reparieren".


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juli 2018)

jasko schrieb:


> 35 KW Pelletkessel (Marke :Thermoflux) , 300l Warmwasser, Bodenheizung + Heizkörper



Also wenn du nicht min. 500m² beheizte Wohnfläche hast, dann erklärt das die Reinigung alle 20 min.
Der Kessel wird die Wärme nicht los und geht in Taktbetrieb.
Du kannst nur versuchen ihn fest auf der niedrigsten Leistungsstufe zu betreiben.


----------



## jasko (22 Juli 2018)

Also ich habe ja kein Problem mit der Heizung um es hier klar zustellen.

Ich will ja nur das bestehende per SPS betreiben!

Was soll ich euer meinung nach machen?


----------



## GLT (22 Juli 2018)

Den Kessel selbst in Ruhe lassen, die SPS max. für Fernschalten drüberstülpen?
Dann kannst Du die Heizung in Abwesenheit ausschalten u. nötigenfalls aktivieren,....


----------



## MSommer (23 Juli 2018)

Hallo Miteinander,
  Genauso wie es GLT schreibt gehört es umgesetzt. Die vorhandene Kesselautomation belassen und über eine Externe Anbindung die Anlage bedarfsgerecht ansteuern bzw. überwachen. Ob das mittels Hardwarekoppelung oder durch Datenaustausch erfolgt ist da erst einmal zweitrangig. Egal wie man es umsetzt, es kommt es auf den  „Fachverstand“ des Programmierers oder Anlagenoptimierers an, damit eine Anbindung problemlos mit der Kesselautomation zusammenarbeitet.


  Ich verstehe sowie so nicht, warum man versucht in die Feuerungstechnik bzw. der nachgeschalteten Steuerungsabläufe von Baugruppen einzugreifen. Der einzige der Zusammenhänge, Sicherheitstechnik und deren Abhängigkeiten, sowie die Emissionsrechtlichen Anforderungen, wirklich kennt, bewerten und funktionssicher umsetzen kann ist doch der Hersteller des Ofens.

Gruß Michael


----------



## GLT (16 August 2018)

Hydraulische Spielerei


----------



## Senator42 (16 August 2018)

"1)Ja alles nicht relevant (Osteuropa)"

vielen Dank für den Feinstaub von Osteuropa nach Bayern.


----------



## jasko (12 Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank für die alten Diesel Autos die ihr uns verkauft (das ja kein einziger euru entgeht) die aber bei euch verboten sind.

Vielen Dank für die Müllhalden in Afrika, mann könnte ewig so weiter machen aber Konstruktiv ist was anderes (wir sitzen alle im gleichen Boot).


So aber zu meiner Heizung wieder zurückkehren, ich habe das Programm schon fertgi!

wenn sich jemand Erfahren finden könnte der sein Segen geben kann, wäre es echt super und ich würde in die Praxis übergehen

Vielen Dank!!!


----------

